# S10 QUestion?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do S10 extended cabs have 2 rear jump seats or only one?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It depends. The earlier ones had two seats, but the later ones with that third door on the driver's side only had one jump seat. IIRC.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

What he said... and they are very uncomfortable seats if you ever had to sit in one.. they are best left folded up so you can store more junk behind the seat


----------

